# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Newport Weekend

## Rosemary

We are in the midst of an busy weekend working on the boat, right in the heart of downtown.  Boats are arriving from the Caribbean every day.  A very tidy fishing boat named Gertrude H is offloading her catch, just across the way, into a truck owned by Ocean Harvest.  We saw three brides, and they were all beautiful.  George, our cat, slept all day out of the wind in the cockpit.  Lots of people walking around, but many hotel specials advertised.  Right now we are deciding where to go for dinner.  A very nice day.

----------


## MIke R

yes indeed...summer is here on the water in New England....enjoy...

I am right behind you!

----------


## andynap

Ah Newport- a favorite

----------


## amyb

Saturday night-The Foreverly Brothers should be playing at the Candy Store. Have fun

----------


## tim

I've spent many nights in that harbor.  Thanks for the memory.

----------


## JEK

I spent a long fall there in OCS. Is the Black Pearl still in business?

----------


## amyb

I think it is still on Bannister's Wharf

----------


## Rosemary

What looked like the newest OCS class was walking around town last week in crisp whites.  My sweetheart thanks them for their duty when we pass on the sidewalk.  He spent time at the Sub Base in New London in the late 60's. They stop and discuss the honor every time.  The Pearl is alive and well, and their chowder hasn't changed a bit.  We had dinner there last week.  Cod and swordfish were delicious.  Tim, the harbor hasn't changed much, either.  We wound up having dinner aboard - the Gertrude H gave us a flounder.

----------


## katva

I loved spending time in Newport last summer ---- although not under the best circumstances ( my Mom was in the hospital there). I am really looking forward to a getaway there soon with much happier circumstances!   Lovely place!

----------


## MIke R

> I think it is still on Bannister's Wharf




 the owners spend much of the summer in PTown with their beautiful boat The Black Pearl,at a slip   in the marina

----------


## JEK

I found my graduation "yearbook" on the shelf. I wonder what became of all those young men in whites in 1968?

----------


## george

I spent the last two weekends in Newport, really enjoy it this time of the year. Had the 2nd beach all to myself :)

----------


## Rosemary

We spent the afternoon walking through a newly constructed America's Cup Regatta Village at Fort Adams.  Fascinating!  The boats are amazingly light.  At one point, the Italian racing team invited our two daughters to help guide their boat, on rollers, into their designated area.  It took five minutes.  We haven't seen the girls since, though we did get a text saying they had dinner plans.

----------


## MIke R

cool..you coming to PTown in your travels at all?...next weekend is Portuguese Festival/Blessing of the Fleet

----------


## Rosemary

We are!  Delayed by...this and that. Looking more like late July or early August, and we understand your generous mooring offer may1 not apply.  :Confused:  But we will get there sooner than later

----------


## MIke R

no worries....I'll get you a  mooring..whenever you re ready

----------


## katva

"Had the 2nd beach all to myself "

That was our favorite beach .....sounds like you (and your daughters!) had a GREAT time!  :Wink:  

I really hope Tom and I can get up there this summer....

----------


## Rosemary

Thanks Mike!  And Second Beach is very special, Katva.  We agree.

----------


## Rosemary

One of the America's Cup catamarans just sailed past with an old friend of 35 years ago driving the escort boat.  Newport.  What a place.  He will be back for some of the WA.

----------

